# new way of using pencils



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

new way of using pencils in wood carving


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's pretty wild! I can honestly say that another one of those cool ideas you see but never have a desire to do, lol

~tom  ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've seen that before, and it still is amazing. It's got to be difficult as pencil lead is pretty brittle to write on when sharp, no less carving. What would be your first tool...a microscope?:laughing:












 







.


----------



## Wood Whisperer (Oct 15, 2011)

Amazing!

Wood Whisperer


----------

